# Import duty



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

We are British, living in the UAE. We will be retiring to Portugal in July and want to bring our household effects from the UAE. According to the UK embassy website, we're allowed to import these duty-free if we've owned them for more than 6 months "in our country of origin." Can anyone give us some advice on how this is likely to be interpreted


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We were in a similar position about 18 months ago when we came from South Africa (we're also UK passport holders) and before we left South Africa, I had to go to the Portuguese High Commission in Pretoria with a form (pre-supplied by them) listing our possessions (as in 20 x boxes of books/15 x boxes of kitchen ware etc) and they just did the necessary paperwork their end, gave us an import certificate that we then presented to the customs people here. (We also gave a copy of the relevant paperwork to our removals company).

There was a small fee to pay but only a few pounds.

FWIW, when we were getting quotes from various removals companies, some told us they were not allowed to take any 'edged implements' and insisted this was PT law (they said this also included things like carving knives) and as I had a small collection of indigenous spears etc (to say nothing of good quality carving knives.  ), I kicked those quotes into touch and went with a company that didn't mention that issue and the whole consignment went through without any problems.

The only notable event with the customs people we experienced was they charged us an 'inspection fee' and it turned out they seem to have removed the radiator grill from my car that I also bought across with me. We had to pay something in the region of E200 for them to remove about 6 screws that they were too lazy to tighten properly afterwards.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've just remembered the name of the form.... It's called a 'Certificate of Baggage'


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your nationality and passport are about how you enter and requirements to live in Portugal, bringing personal effects from a *non* EU country is a totally different thing and covered by different rules and regulations, this gives a pretty good overview of requirements, major things are 1 shipment, and getting paperwork prior to move and not after as someone posted on here 

http://webportal.atlasintl.com/Customs Docs/portugal.pdf

or you could contact a _despachante_ company here to handle it all for you Câmara dos Despachantes Oficiais - Informação


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Useful question - thank you chimanis, travelling man and canoeman - we'll be moving later this year, so I'm reviewing my checklists.


----------



## Nigel hippy (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi
We are moving from England in March this year. We are bringing our car and trailer with household goods in it. Is there any paperwork or other official dom work we have to do prior to arriving. I know for none EU countries there are restrictions but I was not aware of any within the EU as my friend who is also moving with us, moved from Germany to England without any trouble or paperwork at all.

Regards
Nigel


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Apart from prohibited items or items or animals that might require licence or pet passport then movement of personal effects between EU countries don't require paperwork.


----------



## Nigel hippy (Nov 4, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Apart from prohibited items or items or animals that might require licence or pet passport then movement of personal effects between EU countries don't require paperwork.


Thank you


----------

